# How to choose a target compound bow sight?



## ThimphuShooter (May 23, 2017)

Dear All,

I am from Bhutan, and we shoot archery little differently than you guys shoot, but the basics are the same. Recently use of Sights, Peeps and triggers has been allowed in Bhutanese archery (We were shooting without them for a long long time). Now times has changed, people using sights seem to out perform us, hence my reason to look for a sight. The problem is I am not able to figure out which/what sight to buy. In Bhutan the shooting distance is usually 135 to 145 yards straight sight (plaie ground). What kind of a sight should I choose, can you please advice me on this. Your suggestion will be appreciated. Thank you in advance!

Regards.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What type of bows are you shooting? Traditional recurve, compound, Olympic recurve?

What sights are the other shooters using?

Allen


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Check out Archery Supplies you tube channel. Clout mirror.


----------



## ThimphuShooter (May 23, 2017)

aread said:


> What type of bows are you shooting? Traditional recurve, compound, Olympic recurve?
> 
> What sights are the other shooters using?
> 
> Allen


Thank you for the reply, sorry for responding late, I am shooting a Hoyt proedge, others are using sights from China bought from aliexpress, I can't trust those products!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThimphuShooter (May 23, 2017)

DXTCLUE said:


> Check out Archery Supplies you tube channel. Clout mirror.


Thanks I'll go through the YouTube videos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThimphuShooter (May 23, 2017)

aread said:


> What type of bows are you shooting? Traditional recurve, compound, Olympic recurve?
> 
> What sights are the other shooters using?
> 
> Allen


After googling for a while I bought a Sure Loc challenger from the US for 180 USD but shipping is a bit expensive , I hope I made the right choice, wanted a shibuya but couldn't find any and most people from the US was not willing to take up the hassle of shipping it all the way to Bhutan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThimphuShooter (May 23, 2017)

aread said:


> What type of bows are you shooting? Traditional recurve, compound, Olympic recurve?
> 
> What sights are the other shooters using?
> 
> Allen


Now the next problem is which release to purchase? There are hundreds of choices? @Allen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

ThimphuShooter said:


> After googling for a while I bought a Sure Loc challenger from the US for 180 USD but shipping is a bit expensive , I hope I made the right choice, wanted a shibuya but couldn't find any and most people from the US was not willing to take up the hassle of shipping it all the way to Bhutan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That was my first target sight. It's a good piece of equipment. You got a pretty good deal. Keep an eye on the knobs. They tend to loosen at the wrong time.

Allen


----------



## ThimphuShooter (May 23, 2017)

aread said:


> That was my first target sight. It's a good piece of equipment. You got a pretty good deal. Keep an eye on the knobs. They tend to loosen at the wrong time.
> 
> Allen


Thank you @aread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

ThimphuShooter said:


> Now the next problem is which release to purchase? There are hundreds of choices? @Allen
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd recommend either a hinge release or a thumb trigger release. The Zenith hinge releases are among the least expensive, but I keep going back to them. 
The thumb trigger releases from Carter are my favorites. However there are plenty of good thumb trigger releases available.

Zenith releases are sold by 60X Custom Strings. https://www.60xcustomstrings.com/product-category/brands/zenith-archery-products/
The best source for Carter releases is Lancaster Archery Supply.

Allen


----------



## ThimphuShooter (May 23, 2017)

aread said:


> I'd recommend either a hinge release or a thumb trigger release. The Zenith hinge releases are among the least expensive, but I keep going back to them.
> The thumb trigger releases from Carter are my favorites. However there are plenty of good thumb trigger releases available.
> 
> Zenith releases are sold by 60X
> ...


Thanks for the help Allen I'll check if Lancaster and 60xcustomstrings ship those items here, thank you so much for your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThimphuShooter (May 23, 2017)

ThimphuShooter said:


> Thanks for the help Allen I'll check if Lancaster and 60xcustomstrings ship those items here, thank you so much for your help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to pm you @aread I thought that will be the fastest way to get an answer from you! My apologies if you do not like pm! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

